# 9:30 Friday Morning(7/5)...Statewide Radio Broadcast



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

9:30 Friday, July 5th on KFGO, KFYR, etc.

Mark Mazahari is broadcasting a 2 hour program on the current hunting issues, with many special guests.

It's supposed to be statewide with over 90k listeners, so chances are whereever you are....you're going to get it.

It should be interesting.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Didn't listen for more than a minute or two. Anything interesting happen? Anything productive happen? Any new ideas?

M.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It was interesting to listen to...but I wouldn't say it generated anything new.

Awareness for what Hoeven is doing was probably the best outcome.


----------

